# Vacation



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We went on a 3 day vacation near Cherokee, NC earlier this week and stayed in a cabin. I was surprised that I-95 and most of I-26 in South Carolina are still 4 lane interstates. Georgia and Florida interstates are 6 lanes.
For a small town, Cherokee NC is a nice place to visit. There are plenty of gift shops to browse, the usual fast food places and surprisingly not many hotels. There's also a gambling casino and a few other attractions. The scenery is breath taking.
I'll post a few pics:
View attachment 28732


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

View attachment 28733
View attachment 28734
View attachment 28735
View attachment 28736
View attachment 28737
View attachment 28738
View attachment 28739
View attachment 28740


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

View attachment 28742
View attachment 28743
View attachment 28744
View attachment 28745
View attachment 28746
View attachment 28747
View attachment 28748
View attachment 28749


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you get a big chicken?They wear neat.I'd put one in my front yard.The pictures are spectacular with the fall colors and mountains in the background.Glad you had a good time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The price on the chicken that was about 5 foot tall with me standing next to it was $119. A little too pricey for me. No telling how much the giant rooster cost. If it were real, I'm sure he wouldve made a quick meal out of me! Hahaha.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are beautiful pics! Love the shops. Is that Twisted Sisters chicken stuff?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Those are beautiful pics! Love the shops. Is that Twisted Sisters chicken stuff?


Twisted Sisters chicken stuff- Yep.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow Dawg those are beautiful pictures, and your wife is a hottie!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The turning fall leaves are beautiful! Thx for sharing!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

What great pics!! Loved the chickens! sounds pricey to me too.... I used to live in Wilson, NC. The mountains are beautiful, yall picked a great time to go!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes your wife is a hottie. She'll have a good laugh today over our discussion LOL.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> What great pics!! Loved the chickens! sounds pricey to me too.... I used to live in Wilson, NC. The mountains are beautiful, yall picked a great time to go!


It was by coincidence we chose this time to go. We didnt think about the color of leaves changing til we got there lol.
BTW: I have 2 metal roosters, standard size roosters; Rusty and Red. Red was $5 at a local flea market and my brother bought Rusty off ebay and had him shipped to me from California. What a knucklehead.


----------

